# 13 watt CFL bulb



## gmeyers (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 5.5 gal tank with hood and light setup. the hood says that it will support a 15 watt bulb. Th bulb I want to use is a natural daylight CFL 13 watts thats is equal to 60 watts. Is this going to be too much for the hood and possibly melt the fixture?

thanks

Greg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no, cfls are nice and cool, it will throw less heat than a 15W incandescent. It should be fine. This is a common trick for aquariums with plants.


----------



## gmeyers (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks, not sure what K rating it is, I think it is 5700K, but will this support plant if I add some in the future? with a 5.5 gal my tank is not real tall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

It should be 65k.
N yes it good for low light plants.


----------



## gmeyers (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for the quick replies. great forum!!!


----------

